

Is Google being Monopolistic? - Andrew_Quentin
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/AdSense/thread?tid=3b46c133c3873b85&hl=en

======
maxharris
Before the concept was corrupted in the late 19th century, "monopoly" meant
the exclusive right to sell a _commodity_ , granted by the government. (See
<http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=monopoly>) Monopolies of this kind
are wrong; they fly in the face of the American ideal.

But Google achieved most of its success by its own merits, without the
intervention of government. I don't think that it's right to tar legitimate
earned success under the same conceptual brush used to attack feudalism. Doing
so confuses the issue so much that it's not possible to arrive at a sensible
answer.

------
Andrew_Quentin
It seems that you can easily change your Google Account's e-mail to a gmail
account but you can not change the Google Account's e-mail to another e-mail
account or to another gmail if the Google Account's e-mail is a gmail.

